# Crandall & codley perfecto fruit juices jar????



## fingerlakesdigger (Sep 6, 2011)

Can't find anything out about this jar, here are a few pic's any info would be helpfull. Also price range. this is a half gallon size i believe.


----------



## fingerlakesdigger (Sep 6, 2011)

another look


----------



## elmoleaf (Sep 6, 2011)

*Crandall & Godley*

1870-1909 per this NY Times article.
 http://query.nytimes.com/mem/archive-free/pdf?res=F50617FB395A12738DDDA90994D1405B898CF1D3


----------



## epackage (Sep 6, 2011)

*RE: Crandall & Godley*

Put this in the Jar section if you want good info, this isn't the best spot for it....Jim


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi and welcome.
 It's not that rare but it's interesting. Also, it's Godley with a G as in the article. Thanks for that elmo. 
 RB says in the $20-30 range but that may be in closer to mint state with the closure.
 I'll move it to the jar section.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 6, 2011)

Who did that?


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 6, 2011)

[]


----------



## MichaelFla (Sep 6, 2011)

Crandall and Godley was founded 1871 by William Crandall and William D Godley. They were importers of bakers' and confectionery supplies, and were located at 7 and 9 Leod St, NYC, NY until the building caught fire in 1895. After that they were located in were located at 157 Franklin St. In 1897, William Godley took ill, and Lyman Pettee, VP and Treas., voted himself president. They lost their second building to fire in 1907, after which they established an office at 42 Renwick St. At this time (1908) the company was re-formed as Crandall-Pettee Co. 
 Your jar is a lightning jar (closure patented by Putnam in 1882), so we can narrow the dates of your jar to between 1882 and 1907. It is Redbook # 663, and is valued at $25 - $30


----------



## fingerlakesdigger (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for all your help and great info. fellas. price stinks but its a nice jar


----------



## junkyard jack (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice product jar. I have two of those. A "Crandall & Godley Co." & a Crandall-Pettee Co."
 I always thought they were a bit undervalued. They are really nice jars. Ground lip, lots of embossing, different variations.


----------

